

John Matrix (Commando) Bio on IMDB. - chrisdl
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0011680/bio

======
chrisdl
In case it gets changed "John Matrix is the bastard son of Rambo and Chuck
Norris. He spent most of his youth killing small animals. he tried to become a
school teacher but was too much of a BAMF to not kill little kids. He may have
had his ups and downs but he is one of americas greateset presidents.m,"

